# Jewish New Year



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2018)

*Rosh Hashanah* begins at *sunset* on Sunday, *September 9, 2018*
*Rosh Hashanah *ends at nightfall on Tuesday, *September 11, 2018*.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2018)

Happy Rosh Hash layful:anah!

I did not know this


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2018)

Happy Rosh Hashanah from me, too!


----------

